# Music For Animation // Elvis and Benny



## Kejero (Feb 6, 2020)

Hi all!

For those interested in scoring animation, I've started a weekly behind-the-scenes for the music I did for 'Elvis and Benny'. The first episode is out now on YouTube!

*







Music by Kejero


Kejero is a composer for film, video games and all sorts of media. He specializes in innovative adaptive music.




kejero.com




*


----------



## Kejero (Feb 13, 2020)

Episode 2 is out!


----------



## PeterBaumann (Feb 18, 2020)

These are great! Thanks for putting them together.


----------



## Kejero (Feb 20, 2020)

Thanks @PeterBaumann !

New episode out today


----------



## Nils Neumann (Feb 21, 2020)

I love it! Nicely put together, well-done mate!


----------



## Kejero (Feb 27, 2020)

In episode 4 of Music For Animation we look at some of the recurring music themes in Elvis & Benny!


----------



## Kejero (Mar 6, 2020)

New episode, more themes!


----------



## axb312 (Mar 6, 2020)

Would be great to see a detailed walkthrough of any particular track. Instruments used, orchestration, variations and mixing etc....., if you have the time...


----------



## Kejero (Mar 9, 2020)

axb312 said:


> Would be great to see a detailed walkthrough of any particular track. Instruments used, orchestration, variations and mixing etc....., if you have the time...


Would love to! But it won't be for any time soon I'm afraid...


----------



## Kejero (Mar 12, 2020)

Episode 6 is out!


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Mar 12, 2020)

These are brilliant! Great writing, and you've got a really good sense of spotting/placement and transitional stuff between moods and energy levels. Thanks for taking the time to put these videos together.


----------



## Kejero (Mar 13, 2020)

Richard Wilkinson said:


> These are brilliant! Great writing, and you've got a really good sense of spotting/placement and transitional stuff between moods and energy levels. Thanks for taking the time to put these videos together.


Thank you!


----------



## angeruroth (Mar 13, 2020)

Nicely done 
My 3yrs old girl and I liked the first 3 chapters  so we'll watch the next ones together and learn something new both of us.


----------



## Kejero (Mar 20, 2020)

angeruroth said:


> Nicely done
> My 3yrs old girl and I liked the first 3 chapters  so we'll watch the next ones together and learn something new both of us.


That's so cool!
FYI, depending on the country you're in, you may be able to watch full episodes of the show itself at either https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCzaYtHKNaYjCzOUdgYoS_8A or https://vtm.be/vtmgo/elvis-benny~p3cda9840-2c58-42ee-9980-fad0c43b6a3d

(Also: no 'Music For Animation' episode this week, should be back next week!)


----------



## Kejero (Mar 26, 2020)

Episode 7 is about those poor pieces of music that were deemed unworthy for Elvis And Benny and are now sitting on my hard drive with an inferiority complex! I also give a unique glimpse at some of the work-in-progress animation that I usually scored to!


----------



## Kejero (Apr 2, 2020)

Tip to my fellow composers here: if you want to learn a lot of genres, scoring an animated show is an excellent opportunity research and practice!


----------



## Kejero (Apr 9, 2020)

Final episode is now out. Enjoy!


----------

